# i need some help riding switch?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, i started out like 4 or 5 months ago, i have mountain experience, witch was great, but i'm starting to feel like doing some tricks. Today i landed my first real kicker, (he jumps in at about 40secs.)

YouTube - funpark at peer


but i feel like doing a 180, but the problem is i can't ride switch to save my life. Any tips on how i can train my switch skills? I allready started to learn how to turn 360° while riding, i can do it but pretty sloppy. Please help me?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

YouTube - fs3

here's another video from the kicker, it's not me though. (i wish i was)


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Go to bunny hill. Ride lift to top. Get off. Strap in. Do a 180. Start learning again from scratch.

That is how you learn to ride switch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

^ I ws gonna say that but I didn't think that anyone would take advice from me when I have about 10 posts.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

INdisCarVe said:


> ^ I ws gonna say that but I didn't think that anyone would take advice from me when I have about 10 posts.


Naw, they just wouldn't take advice from you because your from New Jersey. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey don't bash on Jersey. I know the mts down here are crap and we do have a bad rep but I live in SOUTH JERSEY! The nicer part of the state. Seriously...haha


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

with regard to learning switch;

it is like but not identical to learning from scratch. for sure it is tuff and you will feel like a newb; but you will be a newb with 'theoretical' experience.

first thing... duck your stance.... i like +15 and -15

then ride regular on an easy slope. pay attention to what your shoulders, hips and feet are doing. go back up to the same start point and do the run switch, but try to remember how your body behviour was during the previous regular run, and then reapply it, but to the opposite.

if at anytime your brain gets fuzzy, just revert back to regular for a couple of turns, regain comfort and then go back to trying it switch.

repetition is the mother of all learning and with most things, the stuff that is difficult to do, earns you the most props! so put in the time!

enjoy


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

*ok*

thanks for the help guys, appreciate it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

TeK-KillaZ said:


> thanks for the help guys, appreciate it!:thumbsup:


Hi man,
I`m also from Belgium (Leuven). And I like to train too on this small kicker in Peer, I plan to maybe go for a trip tomorrow or on monday, maybe in Peer, maybe in Landgraaf? You have any plans for a fridge-trip in the near future?

Maybe we can join and exchange tips, I`m also learning to do a 180 on a kicker, but my switch riding is not that bad. So I should be able to pull this off in the near future 

regards!
Simon


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

sedition said:


> Go to bunny hill. Ride lift to top. Get off. Strap in. Do a 180. Start learning again from scratch.
> 
> That is how you learn to ride switch.


That's how I learned/learning how to ride switch. It helps when you are with someone who is just learning to ride for the first time because you can give them tips, then follow those same tips yourself while learning switch.


----------

